
Star Trek's newest effort is a bust - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/08/star-trek-lower-decks-impressions.html
======
nabla9
The Orville is currently the only Star Trek series in TV.

Discovery was crap and Picard was 'reheated' Jean-Luc completely lack the
ideas behind Star Trek world building or the idealism. They just reuse
characters and imaginary to do generic TV-shows.

